# How strong is Adult Sakura?



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm talking about Mama Sakura, who appeared in chapter 700 and the Gaiden.

At the end of Part II she was at least Mid Kage level .. so how strong has she gotten since then?​


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 12, 2015)

She doesn't seem stronger since the war arc.

I mean, I'm pretty sure almost killing Shin is something her War Arc self can do.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 12, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> She doesn't seem stronger since the war arc.
> 
> I mean, I'm pretty sure almost killing Shin is something her War Arc self can do.



Her genjutsu knowledge improved over the two years after the War, so much so that she could resist Toneri's genjutsu (something no one else in her team could do). 10+ years after the War, I'd imagine her talent in genjutsu only got better.

In the Gaiden, her base strength was so high that she could destroy her entire house with a single punch.

I think its safe to say that she improved quite a lot after the war.​​


----------



## Alex Payne (Sep 12, 2015)

She can successfully flank a guy with eyes on the back of his head who previously reacted to Sasuke's S/T tech. Her younger self can flank Byakugan-wielding Final Boss. So she becomes god tier when there are people she can attack from behind.

Jokes aside - I still don't think she can truly exceed Tsunade at her best. Better medic given enough time but that's all. She lacks Senju perks and something that could truly make her a better combatant(lol, genjutsu).

Edit: wait, movie gave her genjutsu feats? Just defensive?


----------



## Zef (Sep 12, 2015)

I read this as Sasuke for some reason. 

OT: She can one panel Mangekyō users as shown in Gaiden. 
Sakura is stronger then Kakashi with, or without Sharingan. :ignoramus


----------



## Bonly (Sep 12, 2015)

I'd think she should be stronger then Tsunade by now so I'll say at least high Kage level though I haven't seen Bolt or the last so I don't know if she showed anything new but depending on how her base stats increased and what new jutsu she learned she might be strong enough to be top tier but meh


----------



## Trojan (Sep 12, 2015)

She defeated a MS user. She is stronger than itachi. :ignoramus



> I haven't seen Bolt


All you need to know is how awesome Bolt is.  :ignoramus


----------



## Matty (Sep 12, 2015)

She is quite strong


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 12, 2015)

I think she may be in at average Kage level , just like Sannins .


----------



## Ersa (Sep 12, 2015)

Sakura has way more chakra then Tsunade, being able to recharge The Last Naruto back to full power as well as powering Obito's Kamui in Kaguya's dimension. Genjutsu resistance is generally better then Tsunade as well (eg. Toneri) and her supposed talent in the area. She also has both her master's best techniques in Katsuyu and regeneration.

Honestly depending on the gains she made in two years before the Last, she could be anywhere from Tsunade-level to sickly Itachi-level. If she made similar gains to Naruto and Sasuke in the two years then she'd absolutely stomp her former master and probably just edge out sickly Itachi/SM Jiraiya level opponents.


----------



## Jad (Sep 12, 2015)

Sakura suffers from the affect of "Kishimoto has shown her in many manga panels" disease. I got a gut feeling if we saw Kiba, Shino (etc.) have more scenes or feats, than Sakura's feats probably wouldn't look so refreshing to many. If you know what I mean. I mean when Kishimoto does give lesser characters attention they look good. Will never know. I think Adult Sakura is kage level and to me it's heavily attributed to Katsuya (battledome version). Though i would say Lee and Chouji are stronger than her in adult form.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 12, 2015)

Chouji is a big fat blob. Easy target for the agile and herculean power-wielding kunoichi.

Lee could maybe defeat her, but then again, she reacted to Kaguya and blitzed Shin, so maybe not. Eighth Gate (which I presume Adult Lee has) would definitely kill her though.​​


----------



## RBL (Sep 12, 2015)

she is probably weaker than her younger self.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 12, 2015)

> I read this as Sasuke for some reason.


It's called fanboy delusion, Zef.

You're so deeply in love with this artists' thought manifested while he was on the shitter one night that you're starting to read all words/names starting with S as Sasuke.

The only cure for this is to be constantly told by outside neutral parties that you're in love with a fictional emo cartoon boy, so that's what I'm doing here.



> Chouji is a big fat blob. Easy target for the agile and herculean power-wielding kunoichi.


Fat definition has zero to do with a battle. 

Sakura isn't agile, she moves like a brute and she fights in-box. That chick makes me cringe when she fights, all she does is either straight right punch or straight leap away. I've never seen PT.2+ Sakura flip once, use her left arm once, perform a kick once or attempt to counter strike while avoiding another attack in close quarters. Any fighter with skill around her level of speed would exploit her pretty quickly, she simply has no decent close quarter skill (aside from her enhanced strength, which is simply a Jutsu to augment power of her strikes). 

Tsunade had more close quarter skill and agility in her tits than Sakura had in her whole body. She fought ambidextrous with both arms and legs in both parts, she could put her leg above her head and bring it down while standing, she was flipping to allude Kabuto and quickly counter striking mid-flip, and she had the skill to hit multiple dragon katons with her hand strikes nigh-simultaneously. 

BM Expanded Choji is literally the same thing, straight right punch and has zero agility or skill- all power. The only difference is he's stronger and more durable than her. 



> Lee could maybe defeat her, but then again, she reacted to Kaguya and blitzed Shin, so maybe not. Eighth Gate (which I presume Adult Lee has) would definitely kill her though.


Sakura reacted to Kaguya?

Fanboys are now using Kaguya's PIS and Sakura's PnJ as a valid feat? 

She appeared out of no where and hit Shin, in no way is this a valid speed feature.


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 12, 2015)

Yeah i would say probably above tsunade or maybe base jirayia


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 13, 2015)

Sakura's biggest weakness was Sasuke turning her into a useless pathetic crying blob.  Now that she's married to Sasuke and he isn't evil, her flaws are gone, and she's ready to assume her place as one 4 Gods of Team Kakashi.  I'd put her just below Ino.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amol (Sep 13, 2015)

Well she is stronger than Tsunade.
Proof is lolparallelism.
Kishi isn't exactly a subtle guy.
Sakura is a Kage level ninja.
I don't have faintest idea about low/mid/high.
Anyway Sakura was immune to a God tier character's Genjutsu.
 Sakura is stronger than Itachi


----------



## t0xeus (Sep 13, 2015)

She is where Tsunade was in the War Arc, anything she did against Kaguya is just something that Tsunade would do as well, if not better.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 13, 2015)

At best slightly stronger than her end of story self. She seemed largely out of practice and semi-retired, but I can't imagine her being any worse than where she left off at the Fourth War's conclusion. It just didn't seem like she continued to progress after she settled down and became accustomed to a quieter life. I don't watch the movies so I can't comment in that respect.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 15, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> Fat definition has zero to do with a battle.



I was referring to the fact that when Chouji turns massive with his Super-Expansion Jutsu, he becomes an incredibly easy target for Sakura to hit. She shatters his legs and then smashes his face when he falls, or else scales his body and clobbers him as he continually fails to swat her away.



> Sakura isn't agile, she moves like a brute and she fights in-box. That chick makes me cringe when she fights, all she does is either straight right punch or straight leap away. I've never seen PT.2+ Sakura flip once, use her left arm once, perform a kick once or attempt to counter strike while avoiding another attack in close quarters.



By the War Arc she was using more than just her fist. She elbowed White Zetsu into the ground. Most of what you're criticising Sakura for is down to her lack of developed taijutsu skills though, rather than her lack of agility. We knew she was agile from the beginning of Part II because she was evading Sasori's Satetsu, counter-striking them immediately, and blocking when Sandaime Kazekage attacked her up close. In the war she punched a Juubling into oblivion, and then jumped after it quickly enough to catch it again, and end it with a well timed punch. That's definite agility.

But I should point out that her taijitsu will naturally have improved a lot 10+ years after the War Arc. Even if she wasn't particularly skilled at taijitsu at the start of Part II, she is obviously going to be about as skilled in it at Tsunade is now.



> Any fighter with skill around her level of speed would exploit her pretty quickly, she simply has no decent close quarter skill (aside from her enhanced strength, which is simply a Jutsu to augment power of her strikes).



In Part II, yeah. That can't be said for Adult Sakura, surely. 



> BM Expanded Choji is literally the same thing, straight right punch and has zero agility or skill- all power. The only difference is he's stronger and more durable than her.



Even if Part II Sakura was less agile than Tsunade was, she definitely wasn't less agile than _Chouji_. She had more than enough movement feats to prove that.



> Sakura reacted to Kaguya?
> 
> Fanboys are now using Kaguya's PIS and Sakura's PnJ as a valid feat?
> 
> She appeared out of no where and hit Shin, in no way is this a valid speed feature.



If you're willing to ignore canon facts because you don't like them, then I'm not sure that I should continue this discussion with you. I also appreciate that Sakura evading Kaguya made zero sense, but it happened. So it's a feat.​​


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 17, 2015)

Adult Sakura has mastered her seal and so with that alone she would be known to be a good bit stronger. War arc Salura was high kage level and above tsunade by a somewhat slight margin. Lastly Sakura should be floating somewhere above high kage tier. She should be around Minato level, probably a little stronger. Adult Sakura is definitely stronger than SM Naruto and EMS Sasuke, so that definitely isn't a question anymore. She's on similar level to healthy Itachi.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not much stronger than Tsunade.
The strongest characters she can defeat are Deidara and Sasori, in my opinion.


----------



## nmwn93 (Sep 19, 2015)

*some of you are just being crazy, I would have to say sakura is Right below sasuke and naruto. yes I said it, momma sakura is a real beast. faster stronger and a person with her might to have enough speed to one shot shin who had eyes all over his body that tells you something but sakura hate blocks you from seeing it, so  whatever thems is my 2 cents *


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 19, 2015)

> shot shin who had eyes all over his body that tells you something but sakura hate blocks you from seeing it, so whatever thems is my 2 cents


Shin eyes aren't linked to the brain , it's a Danzo arm -like that's all he can't see through it , plus she isn't faster because it was a surprise attack like Lee vs Kimimaro or Tsunade vs Edo Madara (Tenso no Jutsu) . Since few Shin were about to attack her , she was fuck** .


----------



## ARGUS (Sep 19, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's called fanboy delusion, Zef.
> 
> You're so deeply in love with this artists' thought manifested while he was on the shitter one night that you're starting to read all words/names starting with S as Sasuke.
> 
> ...



Lol this is hilarious 

OT - she is on par with tsunade 
Can't believe some clown said that she can one panel MS users just because she managed to catch fodder shin off guard


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 19, 2015)

Kage tier or above.


----------



## Kushina san (Sep 19, 2015)

............Sakura is stronger than Itachi, Minato or Jiraiya? Boys, are you serious?


----------



## Tarot (Sep 19, 2015)

Somewhat stronger than Tsunade I'd say. She had the advantage of not having to spend her Yin Seal chakra on keeping herself young.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 20, 2015)

All wanking aside, EoS Sakura has above average speed, incredible striking power, average durability, high tier regeneration, and Katsuyu. She is a force to be reckoned with if you can't consistently dodge her haymakers.

That said, her skillset is _very_ limited and with no exceptional durability feats, she's still vulnerable to decapitation against speedsters beyond her capabilities of tagging. Not to mention her fighting style is about as subtle as an elephant stampede.

Adult Sakura is certainly stronger than Tsunade at her peak, but it isn't by some grandiose margin or anything remotely close to it. She's demonstrated nothing indicating otherwise. 


To those saying she's fucking with Minato & Itachi....please stop.


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 20, 2015)

Death Arcana;54374550[B said:
			
		

> ]Somewhat stronger than Tsunade[/B] I'd say. She had the advantage of not having to spend her Yin Seal chakra on keeping herself young.



What about her not being Senji ?


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> EoS Sakura has above average speed


No Yamato is much more faster than her : All Kage level are by far above her level in speed :

*Spoiler*: __ 








She needs many years to compete with them .


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No Yamato is much more faster than her : All Kage level are by far above her level in speed :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





EoS = end of series
Get your shit together man.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No Yamato is much more faster than her : All Kage level are by far above her level in speed :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How Start of Shippuden Sakura's feats are relevant to EoS Sakura's feats is beyond me.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

Sakura hasn't cheat modes or clones to gain time experience at a record time , and doesn't have Sasuke's natural talent , she will never advance to that extend in just few months while she failed in 2 years and half .

In speed :
Start Shippuden Sakura<<<<<<Yamato
And Early Shippuden Sakura<War Arc Sakura<<<<<Yamato

She needs several years to reach that level .


----------



## Ersa (Sep 20, 2015)

Start of Part II Sakura did blitz Sai


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

It wasn't a fight , it's just like Jiraya been stabbed by civil girls sandals , in reel fight , Yamato is by far faster than her .

Even Omoi is much faster than her she doesn't even have time to block his kick , and that was close to the War arc :


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

She didn't dodge anything , thank you Kakashi :


And before that , thank you Sasuke and Naruto :

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

>Implying the Kakashi shit is revelant during the scan.
>Implying the Sauce/Nardo thing is revelant to what I posted 



The fact that she could move at all his impressive as fuck, that's all that matter.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

The Juubi like arm move tens of Km , we wil say 20Km ,while Sakura moved a few meters , we will say 10m :
20Km/10m=2000
So Juubi's like arm are 2000 times faster than Sakura .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

Wut?

You can't just give random numbers like that.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

Perfect Susano'o compared to mountains :


moutains compared to the Juubi-like :


So , PS is just minuscule compared to the Juubi-like , his hands size is juts overwhelming , I don't just give random numbers .

Plus remembre , even sakura can't even react to omoi kick although she attacked him from behind .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> Perfect Susano'o compared to mountains :
> 
> 
> moutains compared to the Juubi-like :
> ...



You do tho. There was no numbers that was given for both the Juubi and PS 



> Plus remembre , even sakura can't even react to omoi kick although she attacked him from behind .



Yes, because she could totally stop a kick while she's in the middle of an attack


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> You do tho. There was no numbers that was given for both the Juubi and PS


No but we know that Juubi's arm is at least hundreds of time faster since it traveled tens of Kms while Sakura moved only few meters .  .



> Yes, because she could totally stop a kick while she's in the middle of an attack


So you are sayin that Sakura can't even react  to a Shunshin as slower as her lol .

At least she would block the kick using her arms like Haku :

*Spoiler*: __ 








Feats correspond to manga's logic , she will never be 10 times faster in few months while she failed in 2 years and half .


----------



## tkpirate (Sep 20, 2015)

well,She can't even defeat shin on her own,she is weak.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

No , adult Sakura is certainly an avarege/low kage level speed , she can stand to other Kages especially counting on her Byakogou no Jutsu just like Tsunade but her war arc version is just too slow .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No but we know that Juubi's arm is at least hundreds of time faster since it traveled tens of Kms while Sakura moved only few meters .  .




Meanwhile, I still don't know where you got the 20 km form.



> So you are sayin that Sakura can't even react  to a Shunshin as slower as her lol .
> 
> At least she would block the kick using her arms like Haku :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Maybe because unlike Haku, she was using her fists and not just propelling herself? Crazy I know.



> Feats correspond to manga's logic , she will never be 10 times faster in few months while she failed in 2 years and half .



They said the same thing about Kakashi's stamina and look at what happenned.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> Meanwhile, I still don't know where you got the 20 km form.


It can be 50Km or 100Km , but wha we know that Juubi-like arm's speed is at a whole another level .




> Maybe because unlike Haku, she was using her fists? Crazy I know.


Maybe Haku was using needles in his hands while Shunshinning :

*Spoiler*: __ 







Plus Haku's Hyouton Shunshin is by faster faster than Sakura's so ...   .



> They said the same thing about Kakashi's stamina and look at what happenned.


It seems you don't know a certain boost called Kyubi's chakra , then Juubi's chakra .


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

Sakura is stronger than Tsunade. That's as far as we know.

Age does not make someone automatically stronger, especially in peace time. For all we know, Sakura could be weaker than she was before. Since we have no feats or statements or anything, we cannot really judge how "strong" she might be.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> It can be 50Km or 100Km , but wha we know that Juubi-like arm's speed is at a whole another level .



And? That doesn't change the fact that her moving at all is impressive at all.



> Maybe Haku was using needles in his hands while Shunshinning :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Maybe having needles in his hands and not throwing them at all isn't comparable to being attacked while in the middle of a punch. 



> It seems you don't know a certain boost called Kyubi's chakra , then Juubi's chakra .



I'm literally not talking about that.

Or did you think Kamui'ing multiple times is something he could always do?


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> And? That doesn't change the fact that her moving at all is impressive at all.


No beeing able to see a Kunai moving as fast as a human is tens of times more difficult , All depends on size and luminosity . Even a civil can see through Juubi's like arm since its hundredsof times bigger than PS .



> Maybe having needles in his hands and not throwing them at all isn't comparable to being attacked while in the middle of a punch.


Maybe using his arms to attack with needls is just like using feasts or even harder , and maybe Hyouton Shunshin is by far faster than Sakura's .




> Or did you think Kamui'ing multiple times is something he could always do?


Multiple small sizes , yes he can do it since his base version can Kamui Deidara's clone .


----------



## Kurak (Sep 20, 2015)

Word "strong" has nothing to do with Sakura.


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No beeing able to see a Kunai moving as fast as a human is tens of times more difficult , All depends on size and luminosity . Even a civil can see through Juubi's like arm since its hundredsof times bigger than PS .





Hachibi said:


> And? That doesn't change the fact that her moving at all is impressive at all.






> Maybe using his arms to attack with needls is just like using feasts or even harder , and maybe* Hyouton Shunshin is by far faster than Sakura's *.



Wut?

And citation needed for the bolded.



> Multiple small sizes , yes he can do it since his base version can Kamui Deidara's clone .





And how the fuck teleporting a Naruto clone small size?


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

Hachibi said:
			
		

> And citation needed for the bolded.


It's simple ,Sasuke  2TS can barely see throught Hyouton Shunshin , while he can do it throught Gaara Ichibi 1 Tail mode , witch is about ten times faster than Lee without wheights , and Sakura's Shunshin is much slower than First Part Lee .




> And how the fuck teleporting a Naruto clone small size?


He has Kurama's chakra .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> It's simple ,Sasuke  2TS can barely see throught Hyouton Shunshin , while he can do it throught Gaara Ichibi 1 Tail mode , witch is about ten times faster than Lee without wheights , and Sakura's Shunshin is much slower than First Part Lee .



>Implying Wave Arc Sasuke's sharingan is comparable to Chunin Exam Sasuke's
>Has no basis that 1 tailed Gaara is ten time faster than Lee w/o weight.




> He has Kurama's chakra .



He didn't.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> >Has no basis that 1 tailed Gaara is ten time faster than Lee w/o weight.


Judging the distance between One Tail Gaara and Sasuke is about 20m at least :


while Sasuke moved about 2m Gaara was already exceeding his position :




> He didn't.


Go read the manga .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> Judging the distance between One Tail Gaara and Sasuke is about 20m at least :
> 
> 
> while Sasuke moved about 2m Gaara was already exceeding his position :



It is me or you posted the same scans?

I don't see Gaara exceeding his position in the second one.




> Go read the manga .





Please tell me where the fuck did he got the Kurama chakra at the time.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> It is me or you posted the same scans?


Luck of attention :




> Please tell me where the fuck did he got the Kurama chakra at the time.


Go read chapter 571 .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> Luck of attention :



And? Doesn't mean "ten time faster" than weightless Lee.
Nor does it mean Haku > Sakura in speed.



> Go read chapter 571 .



I just did and there's nothing of the kind.

The closest thing is "we're inside Kyubi's chakra" and that just mean that they're inside the BM, not that they got recharged.

FFS, Cloaked Kakashi was confident in Kamui'ing the Juubi.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> And? Doesn't mean "ten time faster" than weightless Lee.
> Nor does it mean Haku > Sakura in speed.


weightless Lee's speed = Third stage sasuke's speed , so Ichibi Gaara is ten times faster than Lee , and First Part Lee is faster than Sakura .
Because Sharingan can barely see Haku's Hyouton Shunshin ,then :

Haku's Hyouton Shunshin>Ichibi Gaara>>>>>weightless Lee>Sakura .

And Haku could move his arms to block Gai and War Arc Lee kicks while Sakura was blitzed by Omoi .



> I just did and there's nothing of the kind.


Kyubi can transfer his chakra , so since Kakashi and Gai were inside Kurama's chakra , they has access to it , Kurama can did it at that time .


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> Sakura hasn't cheat modes or clones to gain time experience at a record time , and doesn't have Sasuke's natural talent , she will never advance to that extend in just few months while she failed in 2 years and half .
> 
> In speed :
> Start Shippuden Sakura<<<<<<Yamato
> ...





hbcaptain said:


> It wasn't a fight , it's just like Jiraya been stabbed by civil girls sandals , in reel fight , Yamato is by far faster than her .
> 
> Even Omoi is much faster than her she doesn't even have time to block his kick , and that was close to the War arc :





hbcaptain said:


> The Juubi like arm move tens of Km , we wil say 20Km ,while Sakura moved a few meters , we will say 10m :
> 20Km/10m=2000
> So Juubi's like arm are 2000 times faster than Sakura .





Are you trolling right now?



Don't tell me you don't see the blatant dodge here


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

There is Sakura :

The arm was moving at Rikudo's speed , she doen't have a chance , plus the arm was tens of Km further when she saw it .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> weightless Lee's speed = Third stage sasuke's speed , so Ichibi Gaara is ten times faster than Lee , and First Part Lee is faster than Sakura .
> Because Sharingan can barely see Haku's Hyouton Shunshin ,then :
> 
> Haku's Hyouton Shunshin>Ichibi Gaara>>>>>weightless Lee>Sakura.



First, you didn't answer why it's "10 times faster" just because Sasuke couldn't dodge him.
Second of all, comparing 



> And Haku could move his arms to block Gai and War Arc Lee kicks while Sakura was blitzed by Omoi .



>Still ignoring that you can't block/dodge when you're in the middle of punching something/someone.



> Kyubi can transfer his chakra , so since Kakashi and Gai were inside Kurama's chakra , they has access to it , Kurama can did it at that time .



Only by direct contact. It wouldn't make sense to touch everyone in the alliance if they only need to touch his chakra.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> First, you didn't answer why it's "10 times faster" just because Sasuke couldn't dodge him.


No because Sasuke only moved 2m while Ichibi Gaara moved 20m .



> >Still ignoring that you can't block/dodge when you're in the middle of punching something/someone.


LOL , Raikage stopped while he was V2 shunshinning + striking at less than 2m distance :

*Spoiler*: __ 







I don't ask Sakura to dodge V2 Raikage but just to stop her slow move and Shunshin , plus Yes everyone can stopp his Kick/punch if he want's , it's not like she was in the mid of airwithout the flying ability .

Plus stopping punch is much much too much easier than stopping Shunshin .



> Only by direct contact. It wouldn't make sense to touch everyone in the alliance if they only need to touch his chakra.


He was inside his chakra , so they made contact like their :
_But befor give me that Gay , I will restor him later_


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No because Sasuke only moved 2m while Ichibi Gaara moved 20m .



>Ignoring that Sasuke can dodge Ichibi Gaara, just with difficulty.






> LOL , Raikage stopped while he was V2 shunshinning + striking at less than 2m distance :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Yes, because stopping himself form hitting someone is comparable to blocking while attacking with your fist.



> Plus stopping punch is much much too much easier than stopping Shunshin .



Wut?



> He was inside his chakra , so they made contact like their :
> _But befor give me that Gay , I will restor him later_



That doesn't counter my point at all.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> >Ignoring that Sasuke can dodge Ichibi Gaara, just with difficulty.


I never said that Sasuke can't dodge Ichibi Gaara , I simply said that his Shunshin is about 10 times slower and he can see him with 2TS while he can barely see Haku's Hyouton Shunshin .



> Yes, because stopping himself form hitting someone is comparable to blocking while attacking with your fist.


Stopping himself at a very fast Shunshin is by far harder plus Haku's Hyouton Shunshin is by far faster than sakura's .



> That doesn't counter my point at all.


No he does because , Kakashi and Gai were boosted at chapter 571 by Kyubi's chakra just like the picture I posted .


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> I never said that Sasuke can't dodge Ichibi Gaara , I simply said that his Shunshin is about 10 times slower and he can see him with 2TS while he can barely see Haku's Hyouton Shunshin .



Meanwhile you seem to ignore the fact that Wave-Arc Sasuke's Sharingan is < CE Sasuke's



> Stopping himself at a very fast Shunshin is by far harder plus Haku's Hyouton Shunshin is by far faster than sakura's .



Like I said, it's not comparable at all. Ei wasn't getting hitted while he was hitting Sasuke's  Amterasu Susano.



> No he does because , Kakashi and Gai were boosted at chapter 571 by Kyubi's chakra just like the picture I posted .



No, because if that was the case either Kakashi or Gai would note it, just like Hinata/Kakashi etc did when they got the cloak.

I mean what would be the point of losing time to touch everyone if he can just do that with his chakra?


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

> I mean what would be the point of losing time to touch everyone if he can just do that with his chakra?


No , charka transfer is a Jutsu mastered by Kurama long time ago , that's why *logically * he shared his chakra with Kakashi and Gai at the time . If not , it's totally absurd because Kakashi can't use more than one human size Kamui with his base version .



> Meanwhile you seem to ignore the fact that Wave-Arc Sasuke's Sharingan is < CE Sasuke's


Yeah , he is but his Sharingan isn't evolving that fast .


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No , charka transfer is a Jutsu mastered by Kurama long time ago , that's why *logically * he shared his chakra with Kakashi and Gai at the time . If not , it's totally absurd because Kakashi can't use more than one human size Kamui with his base version .
> 
> 
> Yeah , he is but his Sharingan isn't evolving that fast .



You are completely wrong here. Kakashi and Gai weren't charged by Kurama's chakra in chapter 571, and Kakashi's Mangekyo feats through the War are all with his own chakra. He only uses Kyuubi chakra when he is recharged after coming exhausted in chapter 609 (he uses that chakra to teleport himself between the dimensions and to warp the Hachibi in the other dimension and rewarp him right on the Juubi) and when he receives the Kyuubi chakra shroud like the other Shinobi Alliance members: he would have used that to make a giant Kamui to defeat the whole Juubi, but as we know Obito foresaw his intentions and they teleport themselves in the other dimension to fight, and Kakashi's chakra shroud vanished even before they arrived there. Other than that moments, he did everything by himself.

It seems that you like some people mistakingly think that Kakashi could spam the Mangekyo with Kamui mostly thanks to Naruto helping him with his chakra. Sadly, that's not how things went in the manga.

First of all, Kakashi's chakra grew a lot through all the time of the series, with a gradual growth, with the chakra pool slowly becoming not much of a problem. In early part 1, when out of shape, he could use the Sharingan for a few time, like some genjutsu and Suiton ninjutsu or Doton ninjutsu and Raikiri, and that was enough to exhaust him; then when he started to regain his shape he could go up on use 4 Raikiri + Sharingan. At the beginning of Shippuden he could use the Sharingan for an entire night while spamming ninjutsu to test Naruto and Sakura. After that, he used three times the Kamui (one against a giant explosion) against Deidara. Then against Kakuzu/Hidan and against Pain he showed an even increased stamina: against the Akatsuki duo he used six Raikiri plus other jutsu and implied he had enough chakra to use Kamui to protect himself and Ino and Choji from Kakuzu's Katon + Fuuton combo and to then use it to warp away and defeat the Akatsuki member; against Pain he used Raiton Kage Bunshin, many Raikiri and two times Kamui. Obviously he had also the Sharingan always active in those fights.

In the War Arc Kakashi could use 5 Kamui (one of the giant head of the Gedo Mazo) one after another, in quick succession, and with perfect prowess, while at the same time he was using the Sharingan and some strong and chakra taxing ninjutsu, as Raikiri and Raiden, for hours, before exhausting his reserves. Then, after coming back from the Kamui dimension in chapter 655, he used the Kamui for 7 times with exceptional prowess as well and in fast succession (Kamui teleporting in 655, Kamui on Gedo Mazo in 659, Kamui on Obito in 665, Kamui on Minato's Rasengan in 665, Kamui on Naruto, Sakura and Gaara's sand cloud in 666, Kamui on Obito in 666, Kamui on Madara's Gudodama Onmyoton shield in 669) and also the Sharingan and other jutsu, even jutsu like Raikiri, when he was holding off Zetsu possessed Obito,together with Minato.

For all of this, the only chakra he uses is his own. 

Like some people, you, pal, mistakingly think that Kakashi (and Gai too) received a chakra recharge and boost from Naruto when they where in the Kyuubi chakra avatar, when Naruto unlocked the Bijuu Mode. If that happened, it would have been said, like it was everytime that Kakashi received chakra from Naruto. But the fact is that Naruto couldn't have ever passed chakra to the Masters from the Kyuubi avatar, because at that point of the series Naruto wasn't able to pass Kyuubi chakra to people yet. Even some time after, Naruto still wasn't able to pass Kyuubi chakra to people, he didn't know how to do that, as it was textually stated *(1)*: only Kyuubi could do that, switching control with Naruto to do that *(2)*. When Kakashi and Gai where in the Bijuu Mode avatar, Naruto was in control, not Kurama, and Naruto was unable to share the Kyuubi's chakra, so the fact that he passed chakra to the Masters was impossibile in first place, even if he was willing to do that.

Kakashi spammed Mangekyo in the War because he mastered it, as it was already foreshadowed , because his chakra levels had a gradual growth through all the series, and because Kishimoto decided to make him even more powerful than before. That's it. Sometimes he used the Kyuubi chakra but it was clearly said and showed when he did that. Other than that moments, he did everything by himself, like it or not.

OT, adult Sakura is low kage level, maybe low to mid.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

@*Raikiri*

Kakashi vs Zabuza (round 1) :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Mizu Bunshin 
-3TS Genjutsu
-Water Dragon Blast no Jutsu
-Water explosion no Jutsu .





Kakashi vs Zabuza (round2) :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Ninpo Summon earth tracking fang no Jutsu .
-Raikiri .
-tens of weak Kage Bunshin .




_____________

Kakashi vs Itachi then Deidara :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Doton Hiding Like a Mole Technique .
-Kage Bunshin .
-2*Arm size Kamui .
-human size Kamui .




Kakashi vs Hidan and Kakuzu :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-4*Raikiri 
-Suiton SuijinHeki .
-one Kage Bunshin .
(he wasn't exhausted , that means he can use some other Jutsus) .




Kakashi vs Tendo and Shurado :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Doton Doryuheki .
-3*Raikiri
-Railoup .
-Raiton Bunshin
-Doton Hiding Like a Mole Technique .
-Nail size Kamui .
-small missile/arm size Kamui .





We can clearly see that Kakashi enhanced his stamina compared to the first part , but his progress remains logical . Also , we can also see than human size Kumui consume a lot of chakra , much more than any other Jutsu and he can't use it more than once in battle .

Then  , War Arc Kakashi vs Obito and Jinchurikies , we will say that medic ninja restored some of his chakra before he join the battle field .

until chapter 571 :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Low Raikiri (low because he just use it to test the V2 Jinchurikies eyes power)
-One Kage Bunshin .
-Raiden .
_He said he is worried about his chakra reserve at that moment ._



Until now his chakra consumption remain very logical with what we have seen before , especially if we add what he said "worried about his chakra" .

from chapter 571 until 609 :

*Spoiler*: __ 



-Kage Bunshin .
-Raiden .
-*Mazo's head size Kamui *
-Kunai Raikiri .
-rasengan size Kamui .
-*2*human size Kamui*
-Doton Doryuheki .




It's obvious that he can't use that much Jutsus by his limited chakra reserve , he used about 2 times humain size Kamui , and above of all , he can never activate a Mazo's head size Kamui on his own ,* his chakra reserve will never grow up tens of times greater in just few weeks/months .* .

Since *Kurama and Naruto can switch , and Kurama can transfer his chakra* , then he received Kurama's chakra in chapter 571 .


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 20, 2015)

You can think that it's not logical, but the manga showed it was possible.

Naruto and Kurama can switch, but they didn't in that occasion, Naruto stayed in control and he couldn't share chakra at that time, so moot point.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 20, 2015)

Narudo gave Kakashi chakra several times... 

Chakra that are several times more than what Kakashi has...


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> No , charka transfer is a Jutsu mastered by Kurama long time ago , that's why *logically * he shared his chakra with Kakashi and Gai at the time . If not , it's totally absurd because Kakashi can't use more than one human size Kamui with his base version .





Hachibi said:


> I mean what would be the point of losing time to touch everyone if he can just do that with his chakra?



Like I said, if they did got a boost they would have commented on it.

As for the totally absurd thing, blame War Arc's power inflation.



> Yeah , he is but his Sharingan isn't evolving that fast .



It kinda do, considering it passed form 1 tomoes in 1 eyes and two in another to two tomoes in both eyes.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

So for you , Kakashi's chakra grow up tens of times greater between Kage summit and War , yeah very logical .

Plus Kakashi said that he can't move big objects by himself :


Plus Kakashi's descrption correspond to his feats before chapter 609 , he can never use Gedo's head Kamui size by himself .


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> So for you , Kakashi's chakra grow up tens of times greater between Kage summit and War , yeah very logical .
> 
> Plus Kakashi said that he can't move big objects by himself :
> 
> ...



It's not logical, but that's what the manga did show. Blame the author but that's it (also it's not "tens of times" greater).

Yet he can casually warp the arm of the Gedo Mazo (in the same time while Madara is summoning it) by himself, impressing even Madara Uchiha, with Minato of all people being unable to even tell what happened. Yet that time he was powered up x3 by Kyuubi chakra, hence by himself he could do 1/3 than what he did that time. Since he warped the Hachibi in the other dimension and then rewarped it back thanks to being enpowered x3, dividing that for 3 times he could warp a mass as big as 2/3 of the full Hachibi by himself. Pretty impressive I'd say. Manga canon, not my opinion or theory.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

Raikiri said:
			
		

> Yet he can casually warp the arm of the Gedo Mazo (in the same time while Madara is summoning it) by himself, impressing even Madara Uchiha, with Minato of all people being unable to even tell what happened. Yet that time he was powered up x3 by Kyuubi chakra, hence by himself he could do 1/3 than what he did that time. Since he warped the Hachibi in the other dimension and then rewarped it back thanks to being enpowered x3, dividing that for 3 times he could warp a mass as big as 2/3 of the full Hachibi by himself. Pretty impressive I'd say. Manga canon, not my opinion or theory.


Kakashi talked about quality , KN0 chakra is at least 3 times more powerful , but quantity is a hole another matter . Plus Kakashi clearly said that he can't use Kamui against huge things by himself , in another terms Kishimoto said to us readers that Kakashi can't Kamui the head of the Gedo Mazo by himself , plus it's logical .

Here Kakashi makes the difference between quantity and quality :


I-So logical feats :
Kakashi received Kurama's chakra .

II-Illogical feats :
Kakashi didn't receive Kurama's chakra , and his chakra level suddenly grow up tens of times bigger .

If I have to choose between the two plus Kakashi's words , it's clear that first statemet is what reelly hapened .


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 20, 2015)

If you want to conveniently forgot that Naruto couldn't share Kurama chakra at that moment, only Kurama could, and Naruto was in control at that time, well yes. But I wouldn't forget that.


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 20, 2015)

Raikiri said:
			
		

> and Naruto was in control at that time


We don't know , they can switch at any time .


----------



## Mercurial (Sep 20, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> We don't know , they can switch at any time .



And Kishimoto clearly underlines everytime they do that. But that time he didn't want to, how strange


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 21, 2015)

Kakashi himself said that he can't Kamui huge things by himself =>He can't Kamui Mazo's head by himself =>He received Kurama's chakra at chapter 571 .


----------



## Trojan (Sep 21, 2015)

hbcaptain said:


> We don't know , they can switch at any time .



If you don't mind, which chapter are you fighting over now?


----------



## hbcaptain (Sep 21, 2015)

chapter 571 .


----------



## Hasan (Sep 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Narudo gave Kakashi chakra several times...
> 
> Chakra that are several times more than what Kakashi has...



Only twice. And used only once–the second time, Obito dissolved it, without it being to put to use. 



hbcaptain said:


> Kakashi himself said that he can't Kamui huge things by himself



Yes... and you forgot to mention that his definition of 'big' was colossal chakra beasts that usually dwarf a mountain. Don't cut-and-paste just one panel; Shikaku asked him about the Hachibi. Two, he kneaded chakra for that particular shot on-panel, without there being a slightest hint that he was operating on foreign chakra. Three, he makes a mention that his remaining chakra isn't much, shortly after that.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

Hasan said:


> Only twice. And used only once–the second time, Obito dissolved it, without it being to put to use.
> .



When they are inside Kurama's avatar Kurama was given them chakra/healing them as well.
went easy on them

Kakashi and Gai were inside Kurama's avatar when Narudo first used it as well.

and here Sakura was healing him/giving him chakra as well
went easy on them

Kurama gave him chakra when he threw him at Obito as well. Then Narudo gave him chakra
after Neji's death and so on...


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 23, 2015)

Hussain said:


> When they are inside Kurama's avatar Kurama was given them chakra/healing them as well.
> went easy on them
> 
> Kakashi and Gai were inside Kurama's avatar when Narudo first used it as well.
> ...



Kinda weird how Gai was still panting so hard after Kurama gave him chakra to recover.

Maybe Kurama's chakra only works best at fixing the bijuu host, namely Naruto?

It took Tsunade to make Shika truly recover even after he was receiving Kurama's chakra and healed by Sakura.

On the other hand Naruto recovered right away after bumping fists with Kurama.
went easy on them
went easy on them

Or when he healed after being stabbed by Sasuke's sword during the Shin fight.


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

DaVizWiz said:


> It's called fanboy delusion, Zef.
> 
> You're so deeply in love with this artists' thought manifested while he was on the shitter one night that you're starting to read all words/names starting with S as Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Oh my god! Sakura flips as much as choji eats,did so in all her p2 fights lol,same goes for kicks she kicked countless times in just the sasori fight be it iron sand or puppets,and omg lol yes she raised her leg just like tsunade to land a kick on obito in road to ninja,am sorry but i have to ask..do u even know who sakura is ?..tsunade didn't show any agility close to sakura's albeit bcuz she could heal.No chunin exam arc choji admitted to having less power than pre bos sakura lol..how are you even comparing choji's durability to sakura'slike i'm seriously confused. Pis/pnj or whatnot it still happend tho.yeah because you can call attacking someone with ms all over body including head from behind appearing as good old sneak attack wtflol,then we can take that even hinata can "appear out of nowhere and hit bos sasuke¯\_(ツ)_/¯,its obvious that u don't like sakura and ignore her scenes which is not bad..until u start ing about someone u know nothing about


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Lol this is hilarious
> 
> OT - she is on par with tsunade
> Can't believe some clown said that she can one panel MS users just because she managed to catch fodder shin off guard


This is why i love sakura she fodderizes people lol even if that person was underway to ending godruto and godsuke


----------



## Speedyamell (May 15, 2017)

She is slightly stronger than in the last,due to her new ways of utilizing her strenght/chakra control,and has more experience.


----------

